# nacionalidades Warsaw



## FloMar

Hi
I've seen the translation for Warsaw spelt varsoviano and varsóviano. Could you clarify which it should be?

I also don't know what the correct word/phrase is for the state that someone comes from (nacionalidade / nationality ) would be appropriate for the country, obviously. What's the adejective used to describe someone coming from Varsovia.  ex. ela é de varsovia. É varsoviana/ varsoviense?

Many thanks


----------



## Carfer

'_Varsoviano/a_' responde a ambas as suas questões.


----------



## guihenning

_varsóviano_ does not exist, it's a misspelling.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Na seção de "Resources- Recursos" do fórum Português (Portuguese), temos alguns dicionários em linha entre os quais figura o de "*topônimos*", talvez o único existente na Internet, pois, desleixada e despreocupadamente, procurei por outros dicionários toponímicos e os não encontrei — nem eles me encontraram, também pudera... não se deram ao trabalho de me procurarem. 

Meus amigos foreiros (ou forumeiros?), pergunto-lhes:

Alguém já ouviu falar dos gentílicos de Bath, Kingston upon Hull, Loughborough e Torquay, Reino Unido?
E do gentílico do Reino Unido?
Podemos dizer que todos os sanjoanenses nasceram, mas alguns não se criaram, em São João do Manhuaçu-MG?
Como distinguir gentilicamente um natural de São Vicente de Aljubarrota de um de São Vicente Pereira de Jusã, Portugal?
Podemos considerar os gentílicos gentis?


----------



## Ari RT

No RN existe uma cidade chamada Santo Antônio do Salto da Onça. O nome é saborosíssimo. Chego a imaginar um riacho em torno do qual o vilarejo tenha-se formado e um evento primordial marcante, quase mítico, no qual uma onça (ou, pelo menos um gato beeeeem graaaaande) teria saltado por sobre o riacho, bem naquela curva pedregosa rio acima, ameaçando os bravos futuros moradores (ou suas galinhas, quem sabe?), que acabam safando-se milagrosamente... tudo isso num 13 de junho, dia de Santo Antônio, como todo bom nordestino sabe.

Penso que o gentílico, como qualquer adjetivo derivado de uma condição, só se mantém vivo se for útil, ou seja, se for mais claro e preciso que a perífrase. É mais fácil dizer que sou de Sto Antônio do Salto da Onça do que cunhar um gentílico complicadíssimo de entendimento restrito à redondeza imediata.
Mesmo raciocínio para UK, Torquay etc. I'm from Torquay, I was born in Bath. Made in UK. Se houver gentílico para estes, desconheço.


----------



## Carfer

Reino Unido? Cá deste lado resolvemos o problema de forma bastante simples: são todos ingleses, sejam ou não, gostem ou não. Ou então '_bifes_', quando estamos mal dispostos com eles.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

@Carfer, ah, sim, obrigado. Também encontrei _'britânico'_, extensivo à Grã-Bretanha.

@Ari RT, interessante... "Saint Anthony of the Jaguar Jump" ou "... of the Jumping Jaguar". Coçando o queixo... não vejo outra saída senão "santo-antoniense"¹, que, infelizmente, vai se chocar com o "santo-antoniense" de Santo Antônio de Jesus-BA.

Ao menos no caso de Torquay, teríamos _torquaiano_, não? Barth, _bartiano_? Kingston upon Hull, _kingstoniano_? Loughborough, _louboriano_?

Numa busca mais consciente, encontrei a "lista de gentílicos da Wikipédia" e uma lista de gentílicos geral que se encontram no rodapé da página. Uma vez na página, digite CTRL + F "ver também". Logo abaixo desse título encontrará outras listas de gentílicos.

----------------------------
¹ Pensei em "onçense", mas talvez não chegue lá.


----------



## guihenning

Nem todo gentílico precisa vir exatamente do nome do lugar. Quem nasce no estado do Rio de Janeiro é fluminense e quem nasce na cidade é carioca. Não eram os brasilienses, até há uns anos, candangos? Quem nasce no Rio Grande do Norte é potiguar e no Rio Grande do Sul gaúcho.
Quem nasce em Santa Catarina não é santa-catarinense, mas catarinense apenas. Havendo relevância e algo com o qual relacionar, muitos gentílicos fogem ao padrão de adição de afixos. Como nenhuma das cidades que o Márcio sugere são (ou foram) relevantes a nós ou aos portugueses, não há nada específico e não sendo nomes compatíveis com a índole escrita do português, não há gentílico; e mesmo que se adicionassem afixos... Nem mesmo a sufixação garante gentílico. Ora, quem nasce no Brasil é brasiliano, porém, por tradição, diz-se brasileiro. Gramaticalmente, porém, sabe-se que brasil_eiro_ é quem trabalha com Pau-Brasil, assim como engenh_eiro_, enferm_eiro_, etc
Já para as cidades brasileiras e portuguesas que sugere, Márcio, provavelmente têm os seus gentílicos totalmente diferentes, ou têm derivações que à primeira vista podem-nos parecer estranhas, mas existem.



> ¹ Pensei em "onçense", mas talvez não chegue lá.


on*çe*nse?


----------



## FloMar

Hi 
Someone who is British is not necessarily English. English is considered an ethnicity by many.  A British person is anyone who is born in the British isles, regardless of ethnicity or parentage.  An English person can consider themselves British and European.  Remember also Britain is not just England.


----------



## FloMar

Sou britânica, mas digo que sou inglesa porque há lusofonos que me disseram que é mais comun ouvir esta palavra.  Assim quando utilizo isso em português não estou tentando traduzir o que diría a alguém que por exemplo vem do Commonwealth, e quiza já podería estar famililar com as duas expressões. Também há britânicos (e talvez ingleses) que não reconhecem a diferença.


----------



## FloMar

*Se alguém souber de uma tradução numa palavra de gentílico,  poderá me dizer?*


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

guihenning said:


> [...]on*çe*nse?


"Oncense"! Nem sempre acerto!

Ah, se a gente acrescentar um _N_ no começo [da palavra], obtemos _Noncense_ que ficará parecido com _Nonsense_ (bobagem; besteira)!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

FloMar said:


> *Se alguém souber de uma tradução numa palavra de gentílico,  poderá me dizer?*


Já vai! Já vai!

Gentilic. Used Rarely. A personal name derived from a place name. _gentilic_ is in the lower 50% of commonly used words in the Collins dictionary.

Os brasileiros também pouco utilizam essa palavra. Só um banana como eu.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

FloMar said:


> Sou britânica, mas digo que sou inglesa porque há lusofonos que me disseram que é mais comun ouvir esta palavra.  Assim quando utilizo isso em português não estou tentando traduzir o que diría a alguém que por exemplo vem do Commonwealth, e quiza já podería estar famililar com as duas expressões. Também há britânicos (e talvez ingleses) que não reconhecem a diferença.


Sugiro:

'e quiçá ambas as expressões não me _causassem_ estranheza' ou 'e quiçá não _estranhasse_ ambas as expressões'. Ambas as continuações ficam bem no subjuntivo.

Os outros vão lhe sugerir outras continuações e/ou lhe dar esclarecimentos melhores.

Olhe, esse _quiçá_ aí a gente quase não usa no Brasil. Pra mim soa como _enguiçar_ (to malfunction; break down). Sugiro _talvez_ no lugar de _quiçá_.


----------



## guihenning

FloMar said:


> *Se alguém souber de uma tradução numa palavra de gentílico,  poderá me dizer?*


Demonymic


----------



## FloMar

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Sugiro:
> 
> 'e quiçá ambas as expressões não me _causassem_ estranheza' ou 'e quiçá não _estranhasse_ ambas as expressões'. Ambas as continuações ficam bem no subjuntivo.
> 
> Os outros vão lhe sugerir outras continuações e/ou lhe dar esclarecimentos melhores.
> 
> Olhe, esse _quiçá_ aí a gente quase não usa no Brasil. Pra mim soa como _enguiçar_ (to malfunction; break down). Sugiro _talvez_ no lugar de _quiçá_.




Agradeço as coreções


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> I also don't know what the correct word/phrase is for the state that someone comes from (nacionalidade / nationality ) would be appropriate for the country, obviously.


I think we have not a rule here. I use my native instinct when it comes to "gentílicos" (maybe gentilics, in English).
Russian = Russo/a
Ukrainian = Ucraniano/a
Hungarian = Húngaro/a
And so one...

Note: Once you (English speakers) don't have a word to define the gender, how can you distinguish? By using She or he?


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

FloMar said:


> Agradeço as cor*r*eções


De nada, minha camarada!


----------

